# Musings About EZ-Track



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been working on my layout, and I've been using EZ Track, at first I wasn't the biggest fan, but now that I think about it, I can still put my own ballast on it, and it basically replaces the cork roadbed for almost the same price as sectional track. Is there any reason why people don't use EZ-Track (aside from Flex Track, which can obviously create more unique curves, etc.)? I'm curious as to the reasoning, since logically, I could ballast the EZ track the same as anything else right?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends on the modeler. Some want to go with the super realism, so they use cork roadbed and ballast to simulate what you see in the real work. However, ez-track/power-lock can serve the same purpose if you know how to hide the plastic roadbed properly. You can also use other methods as well. That's the thing about this hobby....anything can go with ANYTHING so long as you work with your imagination!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

The main reason I use the Flex Track is to reduce my number of rail joints. Longer sections of track equal smoother operation.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I started with E-Z Track and Power Loc. The reason I switched to snap track and flex track was simple: Availability. The sections I needed for the layout I wanted and in the sizes I wanted were more readily available than E-Z track. And if I couldnt find the size needed, it is a lot easier to cut sectional and flex track than E-Z track. Also in my area E-Z track cost an average of $2-4 more per pack and turnouts......SMH have to special order any that are #4 or longer. I got a box of very lightly used E-Z track and Power LOC I need to get rid of.....LOL


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

This was the layout I had last year during and right after Christmas last year before I got serious about modeling a permanent layout.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

That was all E-Z track and power loc......


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I use EZ track in my layout, and I really like working with it. Easy to install and maintain, and the black track bed looks good on the layout. 

-J.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Flexibility in design and cost. I bought my flextrack in a bulk purchase of 300 ft for $289. That amount of sectional EZ track would have cost a fortune, and I didn't want to be limited in the design of the trackage like you would be if you can only choose the pre-sized radii.

I also think flextrack on cork is more quiet than EZ-track.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Flexibility in design and cost. I bought my flextrack in a bulk purchase of 300 ft for $289. That amount of sectional EZ track would have cost a fortune.


Not necessarily. I had found a while back a wholesaler on eBay, and I bought a chunk of EZ track for a really good price. The extra Bachmann starter set I found at Sears the one year for less than 50 bucks (whole train set with EZ track) was a bonus.

The only time it's got costly was when I spent 40 bucks for the EZ track road crossing. Otherwise, it's been okay.

-J.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use the same too, ez-track and power lock. I need a better transformer though, cuz this piece of crap little blue transformer doesn't even provide a jolt of electricity. Even my 4-4-0 loses power if my track is too long.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I did not go with EZ Track due to the cost of the track. In my yards there are multiple different switches. It was cheaper to go with Peco ones than the EZ Track. Also several of my lines are not a standard length and have required pieces to be custom cut. This is not as easy to get a satisfying result with the easy track.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think that only Kato Unitrack has the most amount of choices of track sections as far as road bed track is concerned. I don't see any other crossing section other than 30 degree crossing for ez track or 90 degree crossing for Power-Loc.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Found a use for some of my E-Z track and E-Z Command Controller!!!! Wife ASKED me to put a train around the tree......gonna use my Bachmann 2-10-4 and a few passenger cars and give her what she wants.....LOL


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't really like E-Z Track myself. The connectors are rather fussy and fragile, and the rail joiners on it are also tricky and difficult to replace if they break. However, E-Z Track isn't just exclusive to Bachmann's train sets; Athearn and Walther's current train set offerings also come with E-Z Track.
Power-Loc track is a bit better. I actually still have some that came with my "Railroad Empire", "Supertrain" and "Freight Runner" sets that I usually reserve for testing locomotives and stuff, but the steel rails are sometimes a pain to clean. I do also kinda like how it works without joiners (obviously this is for the novice).

But as for roadbed track, I definitely prefer Atlas's True-Track. It uses Code-83 track, it looks way more realistic, the sections are easier to connect, and once you get more experienced you can even remove the roadbed if need be (this would be handy if you decide to do an over/under setup; the roadbed could end when it gets to the trestles!) My current layout uses Atlas's True-Track, and it looks really good, and is easier to maintain and clean than Power-Loc was, thanks to the nickel-silver rails.

I wonder what would happen if Tyco continued with model trains and came out with a roadbed track? Either they'd make their own, or they would also stick with E-Z Track like Athearn and Walthers did.


----------



## zdavad (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Scott,

Can I ask where you bought 300 pieces of flex track for $289? Where these Atlas code 100?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

EZ Track is hollow underneath thus making far more noises. You're limited to things like tracks in the asphalt if the track plan calls for street running, special sections, and radius/switch types.


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

I never considered things like noise but i can see how that would be true. Being new and having no experience with ez-track, i cannot give an opinion on connections and points of failure and all that. But for me. starting from scratch. I can say that easy track looks more like a toy. less realistic looking. and when i look at prices it just seems to expensive for me. As more and more get purchased from stores and into our hands. I'm sure it will be cheaper and more readily available in bulk for us. I will bet you a dollar that my son will love the ez-track much more then the traditional stuff though. 

-Eric


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Haters gonna hate! 




-J.


----------



## Mainliner (Dec 26, 2012)

EZ track is great if you don't have room for a permanent setup and develop your railroad in modules. 

As for realistic appearance I've used white aquarium gravel for my balast. Looks real and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Mainliner said:


> EZ track is great if you don't have room for a permanent setup and develop your railroad in modules.


Exactly.




-J.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

its great for planning layouts w/out having to worry about mistakes. i just dont dig the rail joiners


----------



## Mainliner (Dec 26, 2012)

I am surprised that they continue to make it. Hobby shops are closing everywhere, or dropping model railroading altogether. Kids like the role playing stuff and video games today. 

West Point Hobbies by me just went under, the owner died. Everything in the store at 90% off.


----------

